# High roller Jackson 8/29/09



## fishdoc (Jul 27, 2009)

We are going to have a $300 entry 90% payback 1-5 payed event on JACKSON8/29/09 . There will be a 25 boat min. Please post on here to register. All normal tourny rules apply , please ck our web page if you have any questions on the rules. This will be going out of BERRYS, safe light till 3pm. 5 fish limit, team event. If we do not get 25 preregisters we will not have the event so register as soon as you can.I am taking money the morning of the tourny sign up and join us. Hope to see you there ......Mike 478/363/0871     http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 28, 2009)

$25 of each toward big fish. Register here.......


----------



## Judge (Jul 28, 2009)

*You are Correct*



CRBass said:


> Mike,
> 
> C&R will be fishing out of Sugar Creek Marina on 8/29.



It is posted on Sugar Creeks T'ment Page

http://www.sugarcreektackle.com/Tournamen Schedule.htm


----------



## brian lee (Jul 28, 2009)

ok since c&r on oconee moving high rollers on jackson 8/29/09


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 29, 2009)

It will be going out of Jackson, Berrys ramp. Post here to register.Mike


----------



## steve lee (Jul 29, 2009)

*sign us up*

mike,eric and i would like to sign up!.If you don't have 25 maybe we could still get something going.no matter we'll be in for it!


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 29, 2009)

So we have switched to Jackson Now?


----------



## Perkins (Jul 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> So we have switched to Jackson Now?



I hope so


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 29, 2009)

make it a 2 day deal one day on one lake and day 2 on the other.


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 30, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> We are going to have a $300 entry 90% payback 1-5 payed event on JACKSON8/29/09 . There will be a 25 boat min. Please post on here to register. All normal tourny rules apply , please ck our web page if you have any questions on the rules. This will be going out of BERRYS, safe light till 3pm. 5 fish limit, team event. If we do not get 25 preregisters we will not have the event so register as soon as you can.I am taking money the morning of the tourny sign up and join us. Hope to see you there ......Mike 478/363/0871     http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html



Why is there a 10% holdback,who's gettin that?25 boats =750 .00 holdback.Is this a pot tourney or a club tourney?


----------



## jwood (Jul 30, 2009)

25 @ 300 on Jackson    but, if ya get them I'll be there.


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 30, 2009)

We will get 25 Mr. Wood, sign up now dont wait so I can put it together. 10% is going to Lance Witt hes a friend of ours ,son of Doug and Christina Witt. Hes 6 yrs old and just had a Heart Transplant 4 weeks ago . He is doing well , but they have inccured some Very Big expences. He has been at Emory for 3 months. Your support is much needed and appreciated. You can follow him on Carepages.com use my Login fishindoc13@yahoo.com 
Password-lancewitt 
Click on Visit. Lancesjourney is the site to visit. Click on Carepages To Visit to read the entire journey. Register now and we will make this an annual event on different lakes. So far this is what we have....
Eric Perkins/Steve Lee
Michael Dike jr/


----------



## jwood (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be there. I hope that the boats do come.  If they don't I'll donate to some to help the kid out regardless


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank You Jim, Ill add you to the list. 
Eric Perkins/Steve Lee
Michael Dike/
James Wood/


----------



## jwood (Jul 30, 2009)

It's James Wood.  Not Jim.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 30, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Thank You Jim, Ill add you to the list.
> Eric Perkins/Steve Lee
> Michael Dike/
> Jim Wood/



Thanks Mike.


----------



## brian lee (Jul 30, 2009)

jim wood thats funny


----------



## jwood (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## fishdoc (Jul 30, 2009)

I renamed you after the last tourny, its a mental thing!!!lol


----------



## brian lee (Jul 30, 2009)

jimmy wood


----------



## brian lee (Aug 1, 2009)

all right guys you wanted to know where the other 10% was going. its going to lance,he and his family really need our support to overcome the roads ahead. just looking @ the picture is heart breaking. imagine living this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats one Strong young man. We all could learn a lesson or two from him and his family. Lets make it happen , 25 boat min. register. pm me to add you to the sign up sheet. Thank you for the continued support. Mike


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess you can add me to the list as well.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 3, 2009)

Eric Perkins/Steve Lee
Michael Dike/ 
James Wood/
Mark Hetkowski/
Dont be scared , this is for a good cause. Not to mention a good payday for 8 hrs of work. Join us now. I need to get the #s up. 25 min. Tell your friends lets make it happen..Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you and Finney with us Brian?


----------



## brian lee (Aug 4, 2009)

thats a BIG 10-4. coming to get paid finally


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 4, 2009)

Eric Perkins/Steve Lee
Michael Dike/ 
James Wood/
Mark Hetkowski/
Brian Lee/John Finney
Register guys this is going to be how you take off that morning...We need 20 more.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 5, 2009)

Scared?Everyone is beatable on any given day. To be the man, you have to beat the man........ Register so we can get the min. 25. pm me or post it here. Benji Cleary and Ben are you in?


----------



## brian lee (Aug 5, 2009)

c'mon Benji, fish this one and tel;l Ben to come, before he goes up to UGA and show them boys how us Jackson lake anglers compete


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 6, 2009)

Jion us guys , lets help Lance out.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 7, 2009)

..........


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 16, 2009)

Youve got till the 22nd to register for this. Lets make it happen for the Witts.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 16, 2009)

Doesnt look like this is gonna happen.....lol.. But I am game for fishing a different tournament that day.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 17, 2009)

If it doesnt well do a $110 entry 100% payback. 10 $ goes toward big fish.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 18, 2009)

I game for either one!


----------



## jwood (Aug 19, 2009)

If your gonna have anything the family needs to get some kind of help from this event.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 19, 2009)

jwood said:


> If your gonna have anything the family needs to get some kind of help from this event.



Yeah if we end up doing the 110.00... Lets up it to 120.00 that way we can give 10.00 bucks a boat to the family.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 20, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> We are going to have a $300 entry 90% payback 1-5 payed event on JACKSON8/29/09 . There will be a 25 boat min. Please post on here to register. All normal tourny rules apply , please ck our web page if you have any questions on the rules. This will be going out of BERRYS, safe light till 3pm. 5 fish limit, team event. If we do not get 25 preregisters we will not have the event so register as soon as you can.I am taking money the morning of the tourny sign up and join us. Hope to see you there ......Mike 478/363/0871     http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


i wuz out the other morning, it won't take more than 8 lbs to win! good luck!


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 20, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> i wuz out the other morning, it won't take more than 8 lbs to win! good luck!



It will take 12+lbs to win it if we fish till 3pm.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 20, 2009)

I think so as well. We do need to make this happen for the Witts. $10 a boat at 6 boats isnt very much. We need to count our Blessings and help these people out. We take for granted all the things around us. If we do 110 entry it will be a 80% payback with the 20% going to the Witts.Look under the freshwater forum there is a boy who had his fishing pole stolen and they have managed to raise over 500 in donations. Lance had to get a new Heart, lets help these people out. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 20, 2009)

The tourny will be on either way. Im donating.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 24, 2009)

So Mike is this thing still on for this weekend? Maybe Make a new post with the new entry Fee and see where it goes.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 25, 2009)

will do, you have a partner?


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 26, 2009)

This event has been CANCLED do to lack of support........


----------



## Perkins (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike thanks for trying. if it would have been the original High Rollers Tour we would have been there. But it's getting awfull close to bow season and I have chores to do at the huntin club, so this works better for me. keep us in mind and maybe we can get something going for Dec or Jan??
ep


----------



## jwood (Aug 27, 2009)

It's just tough to get anyone out here.  It doesn't matter how much money is on the line.  How many fished with ya'll this last Saturday?


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 27, 2009)

What do you mean Canceled? You said it was on either way. Whether you give the family 100 or 500 it all helps. Thanks for giving up. I took the Day off From Moving to be at this Tournament. Mike you just canceled cause you dont have a Boat!


----------

